# Compositions that completely overwhelmed you



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I was listening to Tchaikovsky's 3rd Symphony, which I really liked (noit surprising as he's one of my favorites that never ever dissapointed me), and there was an Orcestral work named "Romeo and Juliet" added to the CD and...wow! I really, *really* liked it! I reminded me of Prokofiev's ballet under the same name, another wonderful music...the 3rd Symphony of course was great and really made me happy, but the other part really gave me a need to read that famous story...what about you?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

We search the forum and find the right thread.:angel:

https://www.talkclassical.com/30292-pieces-have-blown-you.html?highlight=pieces+that+have+blown


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

One somewhat neglected piece that instantly hit the right buttons with me when I first heard it, against all my expectations, is Khachaturian's violin concerto. Currently it's my favourite piece by him. My introduction to it came from the performance below:


----------

